# fuente 24V



## black_flowers (Ago 3, 2006)

como me puedo fabricar una fuente de 24V CC?

Los adaptadores que tengo son de como máximo 12V. Se me ocurre conectar en serie dos de 12V pero si hay otra solución, pues mejor.

saludos!


----------



## Chelo (Ago 3, 2006)

Para fabricar la fuente le aconsejo se conseguir un transformador de unos 24v 1A o cercano, luego use un puente rectificador y un condensador electrolitico de alto valor (puede ser 2200uf) y por ultimo utilice un integrado regulador de tension de 24v (puede ser el 7824).
Esto es la forma más básica de construir una fuente, no es la única existen otras formas un poco más complejas, esta fuente proporcionaría 24v 1A, de todas maneras puede usar los dos adaptadores, todo depende de para que la necesite.
De todas maneras si desea vuelva a preguntar con más detalle.


----------



## black_flowers (Ago 4, 2006)

muchas gracias, ese esquema me valdría, un saludo


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

Si pones dos adaptadores  en serie, estos tienen q ser conmutados y ambos capaces de soportar la corriente, es decir si tienes uno de 5W y otro de 10W, la corriente máxima debe ser la que de el de 5W.

Saludos.


----------



## C_O_C_O (Dic 9, 2007)

hola yo tambien quiero hacer una fuente de 24vcc y lo que me gustaría saber si al esquema que he puesto abajo cambiando el transformador a 220/24 y el regulador 7824 todo los demas componentes con sus valores me servirian o habría que modificar algo?

un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2007)

El transformador te combiene que sea de NO mas de 20VCA, lo que te dara unos 28VCC si colocas uno de mayor tension, tendras demasiada disipacion sobre el regulador.
El capacitor principal sera entonces de 2200 mF 35VCC.
El regulador de 24VCC (LM7824).
El capacitor de salida puede quedar de 24VCC.
La resistencia del led sera de 1000 Ohms.


----------



## C_O_C_O (Dic 10, 2007)

muchas gracias , voy a ponerme manos a la obra

un saludo


----------



## gran.ale08 (Oct 31, 2008)

y como haria yo para obtrener 24 volt variables a partir de un transformador de 12+12v y un capacitor 2200uF x 50v. tendre que usar un duplicador de voltaje a partir de capacitores?o hay otra forma


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 31, 2008)

Hola.
Usa el transformador de 12V-0-12V, como un transformador de 24V, lo rectificas con un puente de diodos de la corriente adecuada, lo filtras y lo conectas al regulador de voltaje de 24V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Rick-10 (Oct 31, 2008)

Esta es una fuente regulable 24V-0V que habia hecho hace un tiempo. Funciona perfectamente.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 31, 2008)

Faltó agregar que si tenes una fuente de 12v y queres 24v podes usar un duplicador de tensión, a cambio de la mitad de la corriente, son 2 capacitores en vez de 1 y... ¿Deja vú? Me parece que esto ya lo dije ¿Usaste el buscador?


----------

